# Uber deactivated me- other ways to make money



## russin22

So uber deactivated me after less than 30 rides ( 1 bad rating really tanked my score) are there any other good services that allow me to make 100-200 dollars a week in my spare time? I work mon-fri 9-5.


----------



## jdjd

haven't try this myself, but a pax of mine was doing POSTMATES, and she likes it. Not sure how much you can make. This is what I found online about it: http://therideshareguy @@ dot com/how-much-money-did-i-make-driving-for-postmates/


----------



## bdriven

russin22 said:


> So uber deactivated me after less than 30 rides ( 1 bad rating really tanked my score) are there any other good services that allow me to make 100-200 dollars a week in my spare time? I work mon-fri 9-5.


Sign up for Lyft


----------



## MulletMan

Deliver pizza, you'll be back in no time  JK, I chose to do that when the great recession hit construction in Atlanta '07 - '09. 

Pros: The pizzas don't care what your ride looks like, you don't have to talk, you only have a certain limited area to drive.
Cons: almost completely dependent on tips, you have to help prep, clean or wash dishes.

You need an efficient car, Prius is best, you can plan on making about $.50 / mile unless you work in scumtown. Tax deduction is $.54 / mile, so if you have a decent other real job; it is a deduction (loss) on your taxes.


----------



## ThaUBBA

What was your rating? I was at a 3.68 after like 8 rides, built back up now to a 4.58 with just under 30 rides thus far.


----------



## RideshareSecrets

Sign up for Lyft you don't need a quota every month to stay an active driver.


----------



## KMANDERSON

russin22 said:


> So uber deactivated me after less than 30 rides ( 1 bad rating really tanked my score) are there any other good services that allow me to make 100-200 dollars a week in my spare time? I work mon-fri 9-5.


Doordash food delivery,Amazon flex.There more money in food delivery less miles.


----------



## ColdRider

If you're big, be a bouncer.


----------



## BurgerTiime

If you have a good driving record there are tons of jobs out there. You have to look! Many have a company vehicle and you don't have to beat up your car. Because Uber takes too much commission now, car services have left it due to no margin left and they have their own apps and have no problem competing with UBER winning back clients. 
You can still use the Uber sign and go around and pick up illegal street hails. Heck it's so out of control here in Minneapolis is practically easier to get one of those than a taxi that will take you on a Sat night. There's nobody enforcing it. It's a free for all here. Just move here, lol! we do have the best growth of any state for 2016.


----------



## tohunt4me

ColdRider said:


> If you're big, be a bouncer.


If you're little, go to bars and sell roses.


----------



## Sxndriux

tohunt4me said:


> If you're little, go to bars and sell roses.


Lmao


----------



## linkpinkparish

I'll go for Lyft


----------



## jRockstan

any idea why you got the bad rating?

think hard now..


----------



## beechnut79

RideshareSecrets said:


> Sign up for Lyft you don't need a quota every month to stay an active driver.


The Uber quota to stay active, on paper at least, is only one ride per 30 days. Of course they do put the heat on you to drive more per their constant emails and texts, particularly the latter. They will no doubt get screwed one day if an exhausted driver creates a mishap that results in death or serious injury. They really should set limits on how long a driver can be on the road at any one time. My suggestion: after eight hours a driver should be required to take a break of at least one hour; then a max of twelve hours per calendar day. I just had my account deactivated today and informed them that I do plan to appeal. On another site I found that they do have an appeals board based in Seattle. Anyone out here know about this?


----------



## anthonymakey

you can donate plasma/ do research studies


----------



## Golf75830

russin22 said:


> So uber deactivated me after less than 30 rides ( 1 bad rating really tanked my score) are there any other good services that allow me to make 100-200 dollars a week in my spare time? I work mon-fri 9-5.


First I've heard of a driver being deactivated with so few rides. You must have been really bad on several trips. I've heard the first 50 trips are basically a trial run and they'll give you leeway to get your rating back up


----------



## 58756

BurgerTiime said:


> If you have a good driving record there are tons of jobs out there. You have to look! Many have a company vehicle and you don't have to beat up your car. Because Uber takes too much commission now, car services have left it due to no margin left and they have their own apps and have no problem competing with UBER winning back clients.
> You can still use the Uber sign and go around and pick up illegal street hails. Heck it's so out of control here in Minneapolis is practically easier to get one of those than a taxi that will take you on a Sat night. There's nobody enforcing it. It's a free for all here. Just move here, lol! we do have the best growth of any state for 2016.


My buddies do that but I heard that city of Minneapolis will impound car and charge driver 2000 for operating an unlicensed taxi service and it is a crime so it will show up in MN courts records which means hardships in future.


----------



## Szuras

Golf75830 said:


> First I've heard of a driver being deactivated with so few rides. You must have been really bad on several trips. I've heard the first 50 trips are basically a trial run and they'll give you leeway to get your rating back up


agree , when i was a newbie i was waiting for xl order at airport , but i dident set only xl just ignore all x orders , for almost a hour ignore about 40 request until finnaly get xl order , when i come to home i see email from uber about my rating and acceptance rate , but they dident deactivate me just send warning


----------



## luvgurl22

russin22 said:


> So uber deactivated me after less than 30 rides ( 1 bad rating really tanked my score) are there any other good services that allow me to make 100-200 dollars a week in my spare time? I work mon-fri 9-5.


1 bad rating will not tank your score enough for deactivation


----------

